# Securing Files in ibook to Sell



## andi22w (Sep 23, 2007)

I am going to sell my ibook on ebay, and I would like to ensure that all my files are completely eliminated from the computer. I've heard that reformatting would solve this problem, however, I've since lost my startup disks, and I really do not want to purchase new disks just to reformat.

Is there a better, easier way to ensure that all my files are completely eliminated from the system, so that a new user would not have access? 

Also, how do I change my username so that the buy will not have it? 

I have an ibook running Mac OSX 10.2.8. 

Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Weapongod30 (Aug 13, 2007)

One thing I can think of is this. Do you have a second computer running os x? If so:
1.) Pop your ibook into firewire disk mode by holding the t key during startup.
2.) Connect it to your other computer running OS X via a fire wire cable.
3.) Run disk utility from the computer you have your ibook connected to.
4.) Format your ibook.

Also, a note: If you are concerned about security of your soon-to-be-deleted data, then do this. When in disk utility, and you have your ibook's partition selected and are on the "Erase" tab, click security options. Depending on your level of security needed, choose one of them. "Zero-out Data" should work for your needs, but if you need something better, then choose either 7-pass erase, or 35-pass erase. Just remember that a 7-pass erase takes seven times longer than the "Zero-out data" option, and a 35-pass erase take 35 times longer.


----------



## andi22w (Sep 23, 2007)

Unfortunately, I do not have another mac system - my husband is a Windows man, and we do not (nor do any of my friends) have another mac to use to do this....

Is there any other way?


----------



## Weapongod30 (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is the thing. In orde to reformat your ibook, you need to start up from another source, such as you startup cd, or another mac, etc. You cant reformat your startup disk while it is in use. There are ways to securly delete your files, which I am thinking is the best option for you. As for changing you account username, open up system preferences (apple menu->system preferences, if you didnt know) and click "accounts" Highlight your account and rename it. If you have multiple accounts, and want to delete them, then highlight their names and click the little minus icon in the bottom-right hand corner of the screen. As for a data shredder. Most require you to buy them, but there are some handy apps like this one "ShredIt 5.0" It is called shredit 5.0. If you want your data to be securely deleted, when you delete your files, make sure it overwrites the space with random data.

I hope this helps, and if I can think of anything else, I will be sure to post here again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, you can not change the account name in os x, you can change your name, but the short name is the account name, and that can not be changed. you can create a new admin account and then delete yours from the new account. as for "shredding" old files, the only sure way is to pull the hard drive out and shred it. if they really want to get old info off of the drive, they will, no matter the measures you take, so i think just deleting things will be fine. i would, if i where you, put the ibook into firewire disk mode, connect it to the windows computer and reformat the drive that way, and then sell it as is without anything installed.


----------



## andi22w (Sep 23, 2007)

Wait - so I can reformat at it as described above, but with a connection to a Windows computer?


----------



## Weapongod30 (Aug 13, 2007)

It is possible to do so, if you have a firewire port on your pc. I just didnt think to mention this because I assumed you wanted to sell it ith the os already installed, but I guess you can sell it as a blank laptop. You just cant format it as hfs+ on the windows machine, which is what mac uses. Thanks for mentioning that, sinclair!


----------

